# Is White Zinfandel (sp??) A Good Cooking Wine?



## sydfan (May 23, 2006)




----------



## ironchef (May 23, 2006)

Not unless you want the dish to be sweet.


----------



## sydfan (May 23, 2006)

Well, I seasoned some pork chops last night and I didn't have any wine, so I put them in a baggie and let them sit in the fridge. I remembered I had some wine from years ago downstairs that I hadn't opened and it's a cheap white zinfendel. I poured some into the baggie. It will only be in there for an hour at the most. I love the flavour wine gives my pork chops, but I didn't know about this stuff, so I just threw it in there. Here's hoping for the best!!


----------



## ironchef (May 23, 2006)

If you're only using it to marinade then it shouldn't affect the flavor too much.


----------



## sydfan (May 23, 2006)

I usually marinate the chops over night and you can really taste the wine after they're cooked. I'm hoping this isn't too sweet. I'm not a very accomplished cook.


----------



## Silver (May 24, 2006)

another consideration for the future is that white zin doesn't usually last several years, so if it's too old, it might not be good any more, so taste it before cooking with it to make sure it's not rancid or vinegar


----------



## advoca (May 24, 2006)

White Zinfandel is a good drinking wine, not a cooking wine IMHO.

I am too fond of it to use it in cooking. However, the advice I have always been given is never to use cheap (poor quality) wine in cooking. So use Zin whenever you want a sweet addition, such as when marinading pork.


----------

